
The Orange Book or Old School Security - david_frier
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/orange-book-david-c-frier-cism-cissp-etc-
======
david_frier
How a deprecated 35-yo NSA document has guided this security pro's career

------
deca6cda37d0
Is there a non LinkedIn link for this article?

